# unblocked tubes and Clomid



## hopefulrachy (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all, I have posted this in fertility investigations also but think I should have posted it here instead?

Hi all,

I am new to this so if this should be posted somewhere else I do apologise.
I had my 3rd op to unblock my tubes on 2nd Oct. Doc gave my 50mg Clomid to take on days 2-6. 
I was just wondering if anyone had their tubes unblocked and managed to get pregnant. I'm hoping 3rd time lucky but I'm still very nervous. 
Hubby and I have been trying for over 6 years now with not one bfp.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Rachy over the last five or six weeks, there have been as many ladies reporting BFP's after tube drilling/ HSG's so fingers are well and truly crossed for you.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,  

My neighbour got pregnant with a little girl about 6 months after having her tubes unblocked.  They were just about to start IVF treatment when a scan showed she was 6 weeks pregnant.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## hopefulrachy (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you both, it does give me some hope then   x


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Rachy,

Have you had any joy yet? I had one of my tubes removed in January and the other unblocked and have been on Clomifene for 6 months now, 3 at 50mg and 3 at 100mg. We're seeing the gynae in a few weeks but we've already been referred for IVF. Is this going to be your option too?


----------



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

Watch out if you have taken 100mg Clomid in the last 12 months. Finished last permitted cycle of Clomid 100mg Jan 2012 and whilst waiting for IVF ICSi 10 weeks pregnant while least expected. No positive pregnancy test before nor response to ovulation fertility drugs since ttc since 2008! There is always hope so fingers crossed x


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, really Nellie?
Well I've had AF continue to visit like clockwork so I'm pretty sure I'm not as lucky  

MASSIVE congratulations to you though, good luck xx


----------



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

Visited the midwife today, confirmed last Clomid cycle on 100mg was in January 2012. DH has natural twins in family, her instant response was Clomid can leave residues in your system and at 12 week scan should check whether a single or twin pregnancy.   

Since Jan 2012, have been having regular AFs up to 01/10/2012 but absent (common as irregular AF pattern), no classic pregnancy symptoms. Don't give up hope! Very surprised about residues, but looking back having read all the natural aids to conception sticky I think the Vits D, E & B6 have boosted our conception chances and I think I have just been cautious and taken folic acid on fertility specialist's recommendation since June 2012. I think in all it would take about 12 months in total for the Vits and residues to leave your system and would certainly go to explain how some couples after a failed IVF cycle find themselves falling pregnant naturally. I wonder if they will do a study in future on the subject. I can't recommend Vits enough to boost your chances, your skin and hair should improve anyway so worth the investment alone


----------

